# Why can't I draw ink thru the nib?



## redwd707 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm using #5 Bock nib and feed, and the black tip Schmidt converter. I have to dip way past the breather hole to get suction, otherwise just gurgling.:frown: This happens even when firmly connected outside of a grip section, and seems to be the same with at least the 4 or 5 triples I've tried so far. Anyone else have this problem, or better yet, a possible solution?
Thanks,
John


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 7, 2012)

A couple of questions
1st. is the converter pushed alltheway into the feed (actually the feed into the converter), any air allowed to enter the converter will cause gurgling and bubble making inside the converter. Is this the converter that came with the components(kit) and which component set is it
2 If this is a kitless make sure that again the converter sits tightly on the feed. 
This reminded me to make a video on filling pens with a converter....


----------



## redwd707 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is kitless stuff, these converters are the Schmidt one with silver bands at both ends and the black nipple. I'm sure the converter seats well inside the grip section, but I get the same results when I put the converter directly (and firmly) on the feed housing.


----------



## redwd707 (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess I misunderstood. The should cover the *entire nib up to and including the start of the grip section*. Somehow I thought that it was supposed to work with only the breather hole covered. It turnes out my stuff works fine!


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 7, 2012)

Just to toss this in for the kitless pens where one is making ones own sections.

The measurements of the section are CRITICAL for the proper flow of ink into and back out of the converter.  Simply drilling a hole for the converter to fit into doesn't assure that the feed nipple will snap in properly.

One little thing that I do is to screw the feed into the housing but not tight THEN I insert the converter and to make sure it's connected properly to the feed, I slowly rotate it and if properly connected, the feed and nib will also rotate with it!  If the feed/nib doesn't rotate with the converter, odds are you have a loose connection... and air bubbles will likely be in your future when drawing ink and a pen that leaks when writing.


----------



## redwd707 (Mar 8, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> One little thing that I do is to screw the feed into the housing but not tight THEN I insert the converter and to make sure it's connected properly to the feed, I slowly rotate it and if properly connected, the feed and nib will also rotate with it! If the feed/nib doesn't rotate with the converter, odds are you have a loose connection... and air bubbles will likely be in your future when drawing ink and a pen that leaks when writing.


 
That is a good one to remember, thank you sir! That makes at least a dozen really crucial tips I've picked up from reading your posts and tutorials so far.
 :worship:        Much gratitude, TD!

John


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 12, 2012)

John thanks for starting this thread. I had a similar problem last night that I want to throw out there.....


I was also trying to fill a kitless pen with a converter last night. 

These are the steps I took:
1. I disconnected the ink cartridge that was installed on the pen.
2. I installed the converter. It snapped into place and turning is as George mentioned above confirmed it was tightly installed.
3. I turned the end counter clockwise to lower the piston to the bottom.
4. I then ensured the nib and breather hole was covered and turned the converter clockwise to draw up ink.
5. I got a bubble up and just a little bit of ink.
6. I continued to try various things but after many many tries, all I got was about 1/4 full converter and then it would lose suction for some reason.

I finally disconnected the converter from the nib and filled it directly from the ink bottle and reinstalled it on the pen. I used the pen all day with no signs of ink leakage so I don't think I have a bad connection anywhere.

I  can also say that I had at times the nib and assembly dangerously far into the ink. So far that I was afraid I was going to get ink on my front section!

Any ideas? Do you have to fill these converters EXTREMELY SLOW? I tried slow but it didn't seem to work.....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 12, 2012)

At one time Lou Metcalf had an article on how to top off your cartridge pump. When filling it you need to remember if it won't fill all the way just top it off. Here's how :
  Be sure to place the nib PAST the breather hole into the ink bottle have the plunger all the way down and now counter turn the plunger to draw ink into the cartridge. When the ink stops coming into the cartridge  twist one full turn more. Now place the pen with the nib facing the ceiling and expell all the air from the cartridge untill ink starts to fill the feed, hold the pump at that position and place it nack into the bottle and countinue to do this  until the cartridge is full it might tale 3-4 times but only a few minutes until it's full. Always place the nib into the ink bottle PAST the breather hole. Once full now turn the pump plunger until 3-4 drops flow out of the feed and it is now primed...  I have followed this for the last 4 years and never has it failed.


----------

